# Bats



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

I haven't noticed bats this summer like I have in the past on summer nights. I'm aware of white nose disease but not quite sure how it has impacted Mi. Anyone else notice an absence of bats?


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

numbers seem to be down from what I've seen. Our regulars still seem to be around though.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

i've noticed this too.
not sure if it's true, but i've heard cell phone towers screw up their "radar".


----------



## elkhoundloki (Oct 24, 2009)

Funny that I didn't really notice them during the summer, but the last couple weeks they've been out every night just before dark. Not sure if it's always the same ones, but every time I've seen them, there are 4 of them together.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I've actually noticed just the opposite this year. Even seen bats out in the middle of the day. My daughter had a soccer game in Howell in the spring, noon game time. One of the girls on the bench says,, hey, is that a bat? Without even looking, I said no, bats don't come out in the day time.... Well low and behold, as the game starts I look down at our goalie and see this BAT, that is hovering around the goal scooping up all kinds of bugs...


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

The same colony of bats return year after year and reside in my attic...until this year I didn't have the funds to properly relocate them...I saw no difference in numbers. When the winter months move in and the temps are consistantly in the 30-40 range I'll be sealing up all openings to get ready for re-siding and new facia and soffet in the spring.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

there's been lots of them out right at dark up here for the last couple of months. I think earlier this summer the nights were just too cold for them, and a lot of them probably starved, especially the young bats. I know we lost a lot of baby birds due to the cold weather and a lack of bugs. 

I am hoping we can avoid that disease. I have read about it.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

JBooth said:


> numbers seem to be down from what I've seen. Our regulars still seem to be around though.


I didn't see as many bats this year and for that matter the birds seemed to be fewer and less variety.
No Indigo Buntings, Red Starts or oriols, the humming bird numbers were down also.


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

I noticed less hummers and less bats this year also. and I have seen bats during daylight hours. My wife bought some hummer mix at the store that they refused to drink, so I called the company and complained and they sent me a package of powder that would make a gallon, just mix with water. They wouldn't drink that either. so I went back to making my own sugar water, and they drank every ounce I put out. Put the feeders out last week and have had a few of the regulars stop by. mostly sparrows, had acouple of woodpeckers.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Our neighbors have had a couple of bats living in a hole in a big Cottonwood tree for about 10 years. We usually see two bats flying around out yard at dusk. This year there were 3 or 4, most evenings. I like the idea of more bats. We had lots of hummingbirds on our Trumpet Vines, too. Heck, we still have lots of hummers coming to our flowers, even though the Trumpet Vines are done blooming.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I noticed their numbers were down as well. We used to have a half dozen flying around on a typical summer evening the last couple years. This summer I'd be lucky to see one. I put up a bat house to encourage more of them but it didn't make any difference. Maybe they will find it next spring.


----------

